# Lick Granuloma



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I can definitely relate. My 9 year old girl Sadie has a lick granuloma on top of her paw. It started out as a tiny sore a long time ago. I can't remember exactly how long it's been because it's been so long! The only thing I have been able to do for her is use the vet wrap with the tape around it. Since your guy chews that off though, I'm really no help. I tried everything else too, and nothing else worked for us. I believe our Sadie will need to wear the bandage thing for the rest of her life. Once it gets healed there is still a very small scar and if I try to let her go without the bandage she'll lick the scar into another granuloma. I'm sorry I can't offer any help but I'll definitely be watching this thread to see if anyone else has any helpful ideas I can try too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

To discourage licking/chewing, I use a mixture of 50% Bitte Apple/50% Liquid Heat and spray the area several times daily.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What is a lick Granuloma? I'm confused with the big word.
I've never heard of such a thing before...


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Maggie- A lick granuloma is a raw spot usually on the front legs or paws caused by excessive licking. The lick until all of the hair is gone and it's a raw bloody sore. They can become extremely bad. Usually it is a compulsive licking thing but can be from them licking due to allergies or pain as well. 

Ok so onto my latest remedy until I can talk to the vet. I bought some Sulfodene, which is for hot spots, and first used that. Next I applied some hydrocortisone pet spray. I found a really good recipe for these type of sores. It's 3/4 witch hazel, 1/4 aloe vera, and a few drops of lavendar oil. Well I'm out of lavendar oil and the health store was closed. But, I read that tea tree oil works very well in dogs. I put it in the kids' shampoo to keep lice away since they go to public school and has worked great. So I substituted tea tree oil. So I also put this on it. It might seem like over kill but I was getting desperate. It was really bloody and raw since he licked all of the scab off. I put a cut up wash cloth on it and then wrapped some of the sports adhesive wrap, the stick to itself wrap, and then taped it. He left it alone all night! It looks much better this morning and actually looks like all that stuff might have pulled some infection out. I'm still going to call the vet but I think this might actually work for him. 

I also wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with calendula cream or Halo's Derma Dream? It seems to have some promising reviews. Thanks.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info on what it is. Good luck with treating it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for new info


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, my solution worked for 2 days. It did heal quite a bit in those 2 days and he has some stubble oh hair growing in. But, this morning, Argos chewed bandage, tape, and all off. So, I called the vet this morning. He finally got back with me this afternoon and we have an appointment tomorrow afternoon. He said that the next course of treatment will be to use antibiotics, pain killers, and psychiatric drugs. :doh: did I drive my dog crazy?. Now I'm feeling horrible as this all started when I left him to have him neutered. I've never left him anywhere. So, we went out and bought a whole bag of the $2 stuffed squeaky dog toys that he likes to try to distract him from licking until tomorrow. So I've enclosed pics of him using his new toys as pillows. There's 2 of his sore for those that didn't know what it was. And, one of his favorite sleeping position. I'll update tomorrow on how things went and what the cost of having a neurotic dog is.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

perhaps a basket muzzle would work???


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry I don't have any grand advice for you. Lick granulomas are a real pain to try to get under control and unfortunately, Goldens are notorious for getting them. You are doing all you can to try and stop him from getting at it. Sometimes by stopping them from getting at the first spot, they will move to the other leg and make a new one. Good luck in finding the right combination of things for your dog. Here is some info I found.

*Lick granuloma*

A *lick granuloma*, also known as *acral lick dermatitis*, is a skin disorder in dogs resulting from an urge to lick the lower portion of the leg. The lesion from the incessant licking is a thickened, firm, oval plaque.
 
Canine lick granuloma is a self-inflicted lesion often complicated by secondary infection



*Causes*

*The cause of a lick granuloma is most often psychogenic and is considered to be a form of canine obsessive-compulsive disorder, but other causes include bacterial or fungal infections, demodectic mange, trauma causing nerve damage, allergies, or joint disease. Hot spots may also lead to the formation of lick granulomas. Many large breed dogs appear to be predisposed.*

Psychogenic causes include boredom, stress, or separation anxiety. Lick granulomas are especially seen in large active dogs left alone for long periods of time. The condition becomes a vicious cycle - erosion of the skin from licking leads to pain and itching, which leads to more licking. One theory is that excessive licking causes endorphin release, causing an addiction to licking. The lick granuloma often becomes infected with bacteria, causing a secondary problem.

*Commonly affected breeds*

Dobermann
Great Dane
Labrador Retriever
Irish Setter
Golden Retriever
Border Collie
German Shepherd Dog
Keep in mind that any breed of dog can develop a lick granuloma, including mixed breeds.

*Treatment*

Treatment of the primary cause, if known, is essential. The dog should be tested for allergies, and treated accordingly if positive (fatty acids, antihistamines, hypoallergic diet, etc). It may also be necassary to check thyroid levels as hypothyroidism seems to play a role in some cases, particularly in black labrador retrievers; thyroid medication often will resolve the problem if it's due to hypothyroidism. 

In psychogenic cases, dealing with psychological factors is most important. Factors should be identified such as being left alone all day, being confined, and changes in the household. Correction of these causes may include increased walks, avoiding confinement, and more interaction in the home.

Drugs may be used until behavior modification has had time to take effect. Antidepressants are most commonly used, including doxepin, amitriptyline, fluoxetine, and clomipramine. If the psychological factors are not corrected, the dog will usually relapse after the drugs are discontinued. Endorphin blockers such as naltrexone can be used to reduce addiction to licking, or endorphin substitutes such as hydrocodone may decrease the urge to lick.

The lesion should also be treated. Licking can be prevented by the use of Elizabethan collars, bandages, or antilicking ointments (which are bad tasting). Topical medications such as corticosteroids or DMSO may be effective if used early. Small lesions may be injected with triamcinolone or methylprednisolone. Oral antibiotics are used to control infection. Surgery may be performed to remove whole lesions, but there is risk of continued self mutilation to the area afterwards. Other potential treatments include cryosurgery, laser, radiation therapy, and acupuncture. It is important to note that many dogs will lick at another leg, creating a new lick granuloma, if they are prevented from licking at the original one while it heals.

Overall, lick granulomas are very difficult to treat, with control only being achieved in about 65 percent of cases


----------

